# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Other >  (Office) - Wordsearch Creator

## .paul.

This is an Excel/VBA game that creates wordsearch games in either 10*10, 15*15, or 20*20 format. To create a wordsearch, you just need to enter a list of words to use, then click the New Game button. Your new random wordsearch will be displayed as well as a list of words used and statistics about the number of horizontal, vertical, and diagonal words fitted into your wordsearch game. Sometimes you might get disappointing results with only a few words fitted, or uneven spread in the statistics.This is due to the random nature of the game, and you should get better results if you click the New Game button again.Using the Developer Tools in an Excel Workbook, it's possible to add Controls, such as the Buttons used in this game. It's also possible to add VBA Macros to your Workbook. VBA the language used in Macros, is very similar to classic VB, and is fairly easily used. Macros add additional functionality to your Workbook. A combination of Formulas, Conditional Formatting, and Macros are used in this game.

Try the Javascript version online








wordsearch4.zip

----------

